# Can't turn off scanner Epson Perfection V300 Photo

## del77

Hello. I have a problem with my scanner Epson Perfection V300 Photo:

I successfully installed it, and scanning process going just fine. Before any actions with scanner I can turn it on and off by power button, but after doing something (iscan, xsane, scanimage -L), I can't turn it off by power button. It should be shut down by pressing power button for 3 seconds, but it don't. Power light is still on. I can't turn it off even after I shut down the PC. The only way to turn it off is to plug off the power cord. Only after I boot in Windows XP and try windows tool for scanning, power button begins to work well.

I have the same problem in x86_64 and i386 environment.

Packages installed:

sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.11

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.19-r2

media-gfx/iscan-2.21.0

media-gfx/iscan-plugin-gt-f720-0.0.1

(the same versions in x86_64 and i386 environment)

It seems that scanner stuck in some status where it can't be turned off. Is there any way to check or reset it status with sane?

----------

## saellaven

I'm seeing the same thing on the Perfection V30

Same versions of all the packages save media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.21

----------

